# Floral Pens~Polymer Clay



## Toni

Here are a few photo of some of my work since I am new to the board. Most of my pens are floral as I make millefiori flower canes, butterfly, leaf..etc.. I am quite obsessed!! So far I have only done Slimelines and Fountain Pens, looking forward to doing some new pen styles soon(order arriving this week!!)


----------



## jasontg99

Toni,

    WOW!!!  There is no need to call them "slimelines", I think they are all amazing.  :tongue:


----------



## maxman400

Absolutely WOW!! Those Truly are amazing. and Welcome aboard from Nevada, Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Jim15

Awesome work.


----------



## johncrane

Toni 
Your clay pens would be the best l have seen,they are fantastic works of art,well done! also what type of finish do you use.


----------



## Toni

Thank you everyone for the complements, cant tell you how nervous I was to show you my pens, photos look like crap on my laptop!! They dont look that bad on flickr, oh well...  As for the best, not so sure about that, I just know I love making them.

As for finish, you will laugh...I sand from 800 to 2,000, buff and put a layer of floor polish over it to preserve the shine.  I am sure there is a better way everyone does it on here, I am open to suggestions!! My only problem is if the product is available in New Zealand or if it CAN be shipped down here.


----------



## johncrane

I have made a few Toni!!but  no where near as good as yours i used CA glue/Super glue same, and i also used poly resin. the floor polish you use is it the white liquid used on vinyl ,and Toni don't be nervous here we all do the same thing make pens, and your first photos are great.


----------



## Toni

John~How do you put super glue on the blanks? I am a bit confused as it dries quickly so how do you brush it on smoothly?  Not familiar with poly resin..LOL told you I was a bit clueless, love to learn!!  The floor polish is clear, Future, I brush on a layer, bake in the oven for a minute or so, let cool, do another layer, bake and let cool and decide if i am happy with the shine before I apply any more all depends on my mood.


----------



## johncrane

Toni there are so many different ways too put on CA/super glue finish if you click onto Library at the top of the Home Page then click onto IAP Library index then scroll down too CA Finishing have a read there for some top ways too CA finishing. also there is a section on the Forum called Finishing there you will find a lot of other ways of CA/finishing, at the end of the day your finish  being bake in the oven would be fine. lets know if you get stuck:wink:


----------



## Dustygoose

Those look great Toni.  The LOML likes them. Would you ever consider selling a blank or 5?


----------



## NewLondon88

Hard to believe those are polymer clay .. those are amazing!


----------



## fiferb

Hi Toni and Welcome! Your pens are beautiful, don't sell yourself short.

Below are links to two threads/articles that have lots of information on pen turning. The first one is a very basic overview of the many aspects of getting into turning pens.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42446

The second link has postings by different pen turners and what they wish they had known earlier:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46654


Here is another link - a PDF on the acronyms used here. I am sure you know many but this will help with those you don't.

http://content.penturners.org/articl...9/Acronyms.pdf


----------



## snyiper

I am simply stunned to see that much detail with clay!!!! That is awesome !! I am just starting dabbling with clay and seems every color I mix turns brown!


----------



## creativewriting

And you were nervous  Welcome and you deserve the praise!


----------



## neubee

Your pens are gorgeous; I have been wanting to try polymer clay your pens are inspiration to shoot for. Good job!


----------



## Seer

Those are beautiful and very cool looking.  Great work


----------



## Seer

Check out Toni's website on etsy and flicker her work is amazing


----------



## Bree

Simply the most beautiful pens that I have ever seen.  You blew me away.  I have no clue as to how you could create something so extraordinary.  Just spectacular.  5 Star +++++++
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## knifecut

Very pretty work.


----------



## thewishman

Looked at your Esty site yesterday - you do beautiful work! I don't know Esty very well, but I'd charge a whole lot more for your pens - because they are gorgeous!


----------



## randyrls

Toni;  Beautiful pens!!!

CA finish is usually applied with the blank spinning on a lathe.  This is a video showing one technique.  There isn't just one way to do this, many different ways are used.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orcgOf4siqc


----------



## glwalker

Toni, excellent work/artistry.  You've really got something here.  If you are selling blanks....  I'm buying!


----------



## Mickey

WOW! Great work.


----------



## Russianwolf

Toni, first question, Are you turning them on a lathe? if so applying CA isn't too hard.


----------



## jbostian

Those are amazing pens!

Jamie


----------



## David M

one word " WOW "
David


----------



## keithware

Toni - I have to agree with everyone else -- WOW!


----------



## titan2

Amazing work there Toni!!!  The canes on Flickr are just stunning!  If you ever offer your blanks for sale........you'd definately has some buyers on this side of the pond!


Barney


----------



## Russianwolf

titan2 said:


> Amazing work there Toni!!!  The canes on Flickr are just stunning!  If you ever offer your blanks for sale........you'd definately has some buyers on this side of the pond!
> 
> 
> Barney



Barney, click the first link in her signature. It's a site called Etsy and is similar to Ebay, but only for hand-made items.


----------



## Padre

Toni, those pens are breathtaking!  What an artist you are, yup, yup.


----------



## TheRealSmith

can you create a tye dye look out of PC? :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino

Simply amazing . Thanks for sharing this with us .


----------



## jimbob91577

Toni,

Your work is amazing...I looked at your Etsy site, and the level of detail in some of your other pieces is simply stunning.  How much time goes into making one of the patterns, say the Blue Floral Pen?  You've definitely got a technique that is unmatched to anything I've seen on this site before.  Congratulations!


----------



## BigguyZ

Wow!  I know someone should send her work into the Guild...  I'm no expert, but I think you'd get it.  

I think I need to look into more techniques with PC!

As far as finishing, I've finished my PC pens with CA just as I would with wood.  Check out the many tutorials and videos, and then practice practice practice!  But don't start with your pens, as it'd be a shame to ruin one of those while learning how to do a CA finish.

Welcome and keep on posting!


----------



## wolftat

Toni, those are the coolest looking clay pens I have ever seen.


----------



## Bucurestean

Toni those are absolutely some of the most beautiful pens I have ever seen. I bet they are a hit with the ladies. Can't wait to see more of your work.
Adrian in Indy


----------



## holmqer

Wow! The key to making anything great is the artistic vision and they have that in great abundance. Just turning strait lines in a chunk of wood to bushings is the easy part, having the vision to go beyond that is what makes people awed. The visual effect is amazing, don't really worry about only doing this or that kit.


----------



## pensmyth

Toni,
Fantastic pens! I've just started to play around making pens with poly clay. My wife likes to make quilts and I found a cane that looks like quilt panels on etsy (where I sell my pens) so I'm going to try and make her one that hopefully looks like a quilt. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## greggas

Toni;
Bravo!

Safe to say I won't be publishing any photos of my PC pens after seeing yours.


----------



## mrburls

Beautiful and colorful pens Toni. Looking forward to more of your work. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## byounghusband

Uh.....  WOW!!!!  Toni you have set the bar quite high!!  

Those are amazing.  

Welcome to our little (BIG) family and I look forward to more jaw dropping work from you.  :smile-big::smile-big:

How do you do that??


----------



## shepardscross

Dustygoose said:


> Those look great Toni.  The LOML likes them. Would you ever consider selling a blank or 5?


Agree withe Dustygoose. The LOML would love to have one or two of them as pens.
I have to say wow wow wow. They look great.


----------



## AceMrFixIt

Those are awesome. I can see a future for you selling blanks to all us guys trying to get out of the dog house...........


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine

I can't even get my head around how you created these, terrific work


----------



## snyiper

I smell a tutorial out of this one!!!!!


----------



## David Keller

Beautiful work...  my wife keeps saying,"Why can't you make a pen like that!"

Thanks a lot!


----------



## razor524

I looked at your Etsy last week after reading your reply to someone's question.  I was amazed then and am once again.  Like others have said, you may be selling yourself short on price.   Fantastic work!


----------



## LEAP

Hi Toni, 
I have to agree with all of the above, WOW!!! Showed my wife the pics and her response was Oh WOW those are beautiful! She never says that for non wood pens not even mine so you got the ultimate complement! If you were about 8  or 9 thousand miles closer I'd be banging on the door asking for lessons. Hope to see many more.
Oh and welcome to the fun.


----------



## Toni

Woke up 2 hours ago and was just floored by the response in regards to my pens!! Thank you everyone so much for your praise.  I have responded to most of you that asked questions, if I missed you please feel free to message me.

I do not have a laythe. Had to find out what LOML stood for, nice way to refer to your better half!!  

Leap~THANK YOU FOR THAT COMPLEMENT!!   With any luck(fingers crossed) we hope to be moving back home this year, hopefully the east coast so you never know!! Thank you for the welcome, everyone has been so wonderful on here!!

David~Guess you will have to buy a pen or blanks to make her happy!!

Snyiper~It has been suggested that I do a tutorial, problem that I have is you would either have to buy premade canes or make your own.. Do people pay for tutorials?

My big question~ please dont laugh.....Blanks?? are they referred to as the finished metal barrels?? OMG please dont laugh.. I thought Blanks where what wood turners use, a square piece of wood that you turn..

As for pricing....please feel free to offer any suggestions you have..If you want to purchase any pens in my etsy shop better do it now before I change the price..LOL

Thank you again EVERYONE!!


----------



## creativewriting

Ha Ha ha ha Ha Ha! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::tongue: Blanks.....you crazy polymer people!

You know me:devil:...I just had to do it. Toni you blank answer is correct. Look in the classifieds on the IAP and you will see many members who offer blanks for sale. In your case it would be the finished metal tube since there is no turning needed.

Now you have to work on the tutorials...rock star!!!!


----------



## barkisini

AWESOME work! 

And I'm sure many of us would be happy to buy either "blanks" or "canes" from you, depending upon how you want to market them.

Perhaps a tutorial on how to make pen blanks out of the canes and PC would open a whole new market for your canes.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toni

KEITH!!! 

You know I was just in the middle of emailing you!!! glad you got the opportunity to tease me:giggle:

You would be the Rock Star!!  I am just a caner.

So you tell me how much for my pens?? let me have your two cents.

email on its way!! Hugs!!


----------



## Toni

I would love to sell both!! Sounds like fun to me, as I just love to make them!!

What benefit would the members on here get from purchasing the blanks? curious? why not just buy a pen?  more dumb questions

Yes I will work on a tutorial..


----------



## snyiper

Well if we bought the canes we could say we made the pen!!! lol Many of us will do little subtle things to change a pen design to make it ours. Tutorials I guess could be paid for but everyone here tries to teach things they know for the betterment of the IAP community. If you look in our own library you will see gifted people as yourself writing on "how to do certain things" for the sole reason to teach others their way or a new trick. That is what makes this site so wonderful.


----------



## Russianwolf

Toni said:


> I would love to sell both!! Sounds like fun to me, as I just love to make them!!
> 
> What benefit would the members on here get from purchasing the blanks? curious? why not just buy a pen?  more dumb questions
> 
> Yes I will work on a tutorial..



Okay there are two ways I see this happening. 

1) You sell the canes and show us how to make them on our own. Many will like this as they will still have creative license and it will follow into the show markets easier (some shows only allow products the seller made themselves and I would have a problem claiming a finished blank as mine in this case).

2) similar to Keith's baseball blanks, you would sell a "finished" blank that the purchaser would just need to assemble. Less creative license on the end user.


----------



## barkisini

And, by selling the canes and offering a tutorial on how to adapt them to use on a pen or blank, you open your market to sales for a wide variety of pen models, perhaps far many more than you would be interested in stocking as pre-made blanks.

Thdere are many folks on this site, as has been mentioned, who love to work "outside the box" in terms of adapting things along their own creative lines.


----------



## TheRealSmith

Toni,
Just bought 3 of your pens on Esty because I have to see these up close! you only have 2 left for sale. now is the time to raise your prices a bit..:wink: I would also be in the market to buy some PC wrapped tubes from you when available. Any chance you could make tie dye ones too?


Thanks,
Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## Toni

Dan you nearly cleaned me out!! :biggrin: My favorite one is the only flower one left.

As for the tutorial, I have no problem sharing it on this forum!! but I can still sell it on Etsy:biggrin: for those who arent on IAP. It would be a tutorial on using canes already made.  Makes alot of sense now!! thank you.

I will need to purchase blanks.....I was asked by a woodturner a while ago if he sent me blanks would I work my magic with them, but he never sent them...What would be the most popular blanks to cover?

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## B727phixer

Toni, those sure have some awesome detail!:biggrin: Can't wait to see the tutorial!:tongue:


----------



## greggas

Toni;
When I first saw your prices on Etsy I though much too low...then again you are putting your work on slimline pens with are the lower end of the spectrum.  I'd put your talents on larger pen kits that would show off even more of your beautiful wrk and get you more ca$hola.  Zen pens, Jr gents, clickers,etc.  Your slims on etsy should be around $35 i would think.


----------



## Toni

greggas,

I have never even herd of those pens!! 

I do know slimelines are at the low end of the pen spectrum, but they do sell and the pens that I have 1 left of were the first pens kits I have ever bought.  Before them I was just covering bic pens..LOL

Where do you purchase just the pen blanks, when I look on a few websites I keep finding other things? maybe I am not searching using the correct name.

Hugs


----------



## creativewriting

Toni,

Don't worry about the buying blanks part. Just wrap your tubes and do what you do. Covering wood with polymer is a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I think the best thing would be to offer the canes and show people how to wrap a tube and apply the slices. There is a true art to caning and you have it down pat.  It would take a long time and lot's of frustration for any of us to get to that level when caning.  

I'll try to catch you over in the chat room one day....to harrass you that is!:wink:


----------



## Penl8the

Hi Toni,

Absolutely stunning. I like them all. Great Job.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket

WOW........love them!!!! Selling some blanks???


----------



## TomS

Hi Toni,
Your finished pens are really great. Best PC pens I've seen. I thought I would help you with some of the terms. "Blanks" refers to the wood, or acrylic pieces that are turned to make a pen. "Tube" refers to the brass tube that is glued inside the blank, and is designed to hold all the mechanical parts of the pen secure. If you decide to make some finished blanks (already mounted on tubes) to sell, I would gladly donate some Sierra style tubes (only need 1 tube per pen). I have 2 or 3 dozen I could send you. Maybe trade for 1 finished blank?
Tom


----------



## Rmartin

Ohhhhh! Pretty pretty pens!

Welcome to the IAP


----------



## Kaspar

These are quite stunning!  I, too, would be curious to know how, exactly, this is done.  I guessing you form the clay around the barrels and then cure and paint them?  I don't really know anything about PC, but I am still looking for a way to put this on a pen and this method might be a part (or all) of that.


----------



## Padre

This might help explain it a little bit.


----------



## thewishman

OK, I got the rose pen, and the keychain. You know, I've never bought a pen from any other member - so this is a BIG compliment. You do beautiful work!


----------



## CHEF

*poly tutarial*

looking forward to your tutaril as your pens are realy good (hope that I can lurn how to do them .
----------------------------Brian------------------------------
--------------please keep me in your loop--------------------------:bananen_smilies068::bananen_smilies104::bananen_smilies051::RockOn::bananen_smilies026::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Kaspar

Padre said:


> This might help explain it a little bit.



Thank you for that, very much, but I kind of get the clay aspect of it.  Let me be more specific: in penturning there is always the matter of getting it around a tube. Do you make a blank that you can drill and tube, or do you form the clay around the tube?  Do you do that, whatever _that_ is, before or after curing/baking/hardening?

Or do you do a wrap-around after you've put the pattern on?  Do you paint the flowers (or whatever) on?  When do you do that?

Can you put a CA finish on it, or even cast it in PR?  

If it comes to painting, it'll still be a matter of how much talent you have for that.   

Stuff like that is what I am asking.  How is it done in relation to pen turning?


----------



## greggas

Toni;

I buy most of my kits from Craft Supply USA



Toni said:


> greggas,
> 
> I have never even herd of those pens!!
> 
> I do know slimelines are at the low end of the pen spectrum, but they do sell and the pens that I have 1 left of were the first pens kits I have ever bought.  Before them I was just covering bic pens..LOL
> 
> Where do you purchase just the pen blanks, when I look on a few websites I keep finding other things? maybe I am not searching using the correct name.
> 
> Hugs


----------



## papaturner

All the adjectives have been used so I`ll just repeat the one that said your work is awesome.
Awesome work and welcome from Buchanan, Georgia.


----------



## Kaspar

greggas said:


> Toni;
> 
> I buy most of my kits from Craft Supply USA



Toni,

You can get many of those CS-USA kits from this guy in the land of OZ.  Probably save money and time on shipping.


----------



## Mr Vic

Simply Awesome...I've seen canes at Hobby Lobby and wondered how they made them. I looked at your etsy site and the flowers and butterflies gave me an idea. if you can make them larger then 1/2" say 1" to 1 1/2" they could be cast in clear PR for bottle stopper blanks.

Future floor polish huh. Did you spend any time in the military? In my younger years we would use Future on the heals and toes of our jump boots to get a high gloss shine. It was alot eaiserr then spit shining them.......


----------



## CSue

Toni, welcome to IAP.  Very nice to see your work here.  Awesome!  There are many articles in the library here.  Browse through and you'll find the penturners here don't just use wood.  

Maybe you might consider making blanks short of the bushings and then cast in resin to sell to those of us who don't manage to get PC looking so well.


----------



## creativewriting

> Do you make a blank that you can drill and tube, or do you form the clay around the tube? Do you do that, whatever _that_ is, before or after curing/baking/hardening?
> 
> Or do you do a wrap-around after you've put the pattern on? Do you paint the flowers (or whatever) on? When do you do that?
> 
> Can you put a CA finish on it, or even cast it in PR?
> 
> If it comes to painting, it'll still be a matter of how much talent you have for that.
> 
> Stuff like that is what I am asking. How is it done in relation to pen turning?


 
Kaspar there is no easy answer to your questions, but let's see if we can help some.

Most polymer clay artists wrap the tubes with the uncured clay. Penturners that use clay are more apt to make a "sausage" and drill. So it depends on where you started.

As for painting there is *none* on Toni's pens. Those are all hand-built canes that are applied to the tubes. First you wrap the tube with a neutral color or a background color. Then you apply thin slices of the canes you want to use. A cane can be very simple or very detailed like Toni's canes. All of this is done before baking. Once the cane slices are laminated to the background color the blank is carefully smoothed so there are no transition lines due to the slices. The tubes are finished to size, then baked, wet sanded, and finished.

You can CA polymer clay, but most polymer artist aren't familar with this technique due to the fact they aren't using a lathe. Polymer clay is usually finished with a clear coat of some sort (floor polish, water based polyurethane, etc.)and buffed. 

I hope this helped! Toni can jump in and correct me on some of the details as I know she will (and will enjoy):wink:!


----------



## nightowl

Toni,  I just checked out your work on etsy and it is beautiful.  If you move back to the east coast I hope it is close to Va.


----------



## barkisini

Kaspar,

I have successfully wrapped a tube, baked, sanded and finished with CA...came out great, but nowhere near the detail you get from using canes, and Toni's are stunning among canes I have seen available.


----------



## LouCee

Toni,

I first saw your pens on the polymer pen making site but never complimented you on them, they are fantastic! I also checked out your etsy site, the detail in your work is amazing. You are going to inspire quite a few to give clay a try. Stores everywhere that sell clay are going to be running out!


----------



## Write On

Truly stunning Toni!!!!
Cheers, Glenn.


----------



## Ligget

Awesome pens Toni, those are stunning!!!!!!


----------



## ZanderPommo

simply, speechless

....so I'll use smileys instead...

trying to figure out how you make them...:beat-up:

a tutorial or video of how you make these truly outstanding pens would really be a marvelous contribution to this site in my opinion.:biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

creativewriting said:


> I hope this helped! Toni can jump in and correct me on some of the details as I know she will (and will enjoy):wink:!



Yes, thanks very much.  I see now.


----------



## Toni

Thank you everyone for the complements.  I hope Keith was able to answer your questions.  I will work on a tutorial to explain how to cover brass tubes with Polymer clay canes.  Dont think I will do a video, cant stand my voice..LOL


----------



## mywoodshopca

The pens are beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Draken

Toni said:


> Thank you everyone for the complements.  I hope Keith was able to answer your questions.  I will work on a tutorial to explain how to cover brass tubes with Polymer clay canes.  Dont think I will do a video, cant stand my voice..LOL



You could do a silent video and use captions to convey what you would have said.

Great pens, by the way, very impressive!


----------



## Rchan63

Toni... Your pens are truly amazing.


----------



## sparhawk

Great lookin pens Toni.


----------



## jttheclockman

Well you know you just posted a very unique product when you start looking at the pages and pages of responses. I too would like to welcome you to the best turning site on the net. This is where you will be rewarded with great responses and participation from some of the best around. You and your pens and creative mind fit right in here. 

These pens you have shown are absolutely stunning and your talent shows through each and every one. Thanks for showing and thanks for joining.


----------



## NewLondon88

Draken said:


> You could do a silent video and use captions to convey what you would have said.



Or you could take a tip from Saturday Night Live, hire someone to translate
for the hearing impaired. ( small vignette in the top corner of the screen
with someone yelling really loud)


----------



## kruzzer

Toni,
stunning pens.  I can't beging to imagine how you make the blanks....


----------



## Toni

Thank you EVERYONE I do appreciate the complements!!  I never would have thought..

As for a silent video, IMPOSSIBLE for me to be silent, I am a originally from Union, New Jersey and moved to New York State, Poughquag.  Being quiet for a Jersey girl would be impossible.. I started writing up the tutorial, trying to get it to everyone as soon as possible.  BUT it wont be how to make canes it will be how to cover the tubes.  I will have to wait till I get tubes to take photos for the tutorial though.

Thank you Again!!Toni


----------



## RyanNJ

AMAZING Work


----------



## thewishman

Toni said:


> BUT it wont be how to make canes it will be how to cover the tubes.



Perfect! Happy to buy the canes (can't believe how low the shipping is from N.Z.) we just want to learn how to make them into pens.


----------



## jttheclockman

If you are a Jersey girl, what are you doing in New Zealand??? You didn't have to go all that way to make pens. We have materials here too. :biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting

> If you are a Jersey girl, what are you doing in New Zealand??? You didn't have to go all that way to make pens. We have materials here too.


 
Wrong turn on the Turnpike:biggrin::biggrin:!


----------



## jttheclockman

creativewriting said:


> Wrong turn on the Turnpike:biggrin::biggrin:!


 

Like they say here in NJ, What Exit is that???


----------



## workinforwood

Those pens are almost as beautiful as you are Toni! :redface:

I was thinking that they must be painted, but now I understand what has happened.  You have amazing grace and patience.  It is obvious that we all admire what you do!


----------



## NewLondon88

jttheclockman said:


> Like they say here in NJ, What Exit is that???



or Princeton :tongue:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Toni, congrats on one of the most impressive showings on SOYP, they are just beautiful....One hundred posts on SOYP WoW!!!!!


----------



## thewishman

Here's a question - how long do the canes remain workable? Days, weeks, months...?


----------



## Toni

OKLAHOMAN~Frightening isnt it? who would have thought (quiet Keith)

Thewishman~canes can last for YEARS! as long as they are properly stored, ie..a flat bottom contaner with lid, us pc'ers like to use those plastic tackle boxes.

As for what the hell am I doing down here? Long Story, but the short version is I married a New Zealand aka Kiwi, 18years ago, he decided he wanted to come back in 2007, he regrets it ever since!! We have been trying to get home, problems we are having is him getting a job, then we can come back otherwise we will live in the ghettoo.. What does he do? computers..development work....If you want more info or know of a job send me a message I WANT TO COME HOME!!!!!!!!!!

Is this post a record on IPA?? I wish I was this popular in highschool..


----------



## Toni

jttheclockman said:


> Like they say here in NJ, What Exit is that???


 
My mother used to live in South Plainfield!! I can no longer remember what exit on the pkwy but it was the one to get onto Styvesant(sp?) Road, the one that has the restarunt called "Tifanys" best buffalo wings in the world.. I miss them..I have a list a mile long about what I miss... Cheetos Freetos, Turkey CLUBS, Ben and Jerrys!! Haggi...I can go on and on...welchs' grap jelly, blue cheese salad dressing............. I want to come home


----------



## NewLondon88

Toni said:


> Cheetos Freetos, Turkey CLUBS, Ben and Jerrys!! Haggi...I can go on and on...welchs' grap jelly, blue cheese salad dressing.....



French fries and vinegar from Palisades Park.


----------



## Padre

I'll keep my eyes and ears open up here in CT


----------



## ZanderPommo

Toni said:


> OKLAHOMAN~Frightening isnt it? who would have thought (quiet Keith)
> 
> Thewishman~canes can last for YEARS! as long as they are properly stored, ie..a flat bottom contaner with lid, us pc'ers like to use those plastic tackle boxes.
> 
> As for what the hell am I doing down here? Long Story, but the short version is I married a New Zealand aka Kiwi, 18years ago, he decided he wanted to come back in 2007, *he regrets it ever since*!! We have been trying to get home, problems we are having is him getting a job, then we can come back otherwise we will live in the ghettoo.. What does he do? computers..development work....If you want more info or know of a job send me a message I WANT TO COME HOME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is this post a record on IPA?? I wish I was this popular in highschool..




why? Isn't it like the most peaceful place on the planet? no war, farms, farms, farms, sheep, farms, farms.........:biggrin:

thats the only steryotype I know of about New Zealand, sheep and farmland, and one of the only countries to never war (or so I heard, from a sometimes unreliable source)


----------



## Russianwolf

ZanderPommo said:


> why? no war, farms, farms, farms, sheep, farms, farms.........:biggrin:
> )


Now if it were sheep sheep sheep farm sheep sheep, Skippy would be high tailing it there in a heartbeat.:biggrin:


----------



## Toni

NewLondon88 said:


> French fries and vinegar from Palisades Park.


 
thats hitting below the belt!! 

Padre please do I love the east coast well everything above jersey..:biggrin:

Zanderpommo~oh please that was like 20+ years ago!! OMG where i live right now what be like a city compared to living in New York State, that is much more beautiful than New Zealand.  BUT this is were i am living in New Zealand, North Island there are places like that, but where I am there arent many trees, tons of English migrated here, alchol, drugs, valdalism, murders...sorry to burst your bubble....its aint all its cracked up to be!!  I could say more, but its my opinion I would rather be in New York State.


----------



## Kaspar

Toni said:


> _alchol, drugs, valdalism, murders  ..._ _I would rather be in New York State._



Where you expect those things as part of the local color ...


----------



## Kaspar

Toni said:


> _alchol, drugs, valdalism, murders  ..._ _I would rather be in New York State._



Where you expect those things as part of the local color ...

ZP, NZ does have armed services.  A lot of Maoris sign up and they make mighty good soldiers.


----------



## ZanderPommo

Kaspar said:


> Where you expect those things as part of the local color ...
> 
> ZP, NZ does have armed services.  A lot of *Maoris* sign up and they make mighty good soldiers.



Are these the original Native tribes of the island?


----------



## louisbry

Very nice pens, but your real talent is in making the canes you use.   I looked at your site and other sites and came to the conclusion that your work really stands out.  I also viewed a youtube explaining how to make a cane.  Very interesting.


----------



## BigguyZ

What's wrong with NZ?  That's where the Hobbits live!  :biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

ZP, yes, the Maoris are the original indigenous population.  Linguistic and mtDNA studies say they migrated from Taiwan about 5K yrs ago.  



louisbry said:


> Very nice pens, but your real talent is in making  the canes you use.   I looked at your site and other sites and came to  the conclusion that your work really stands out.  I also viewed a  youtube explaining how to make a cane.  Very interesting.



Yes, that's what I discovered as well.  The canes are the key.   From what I've read so far, mastering Skinner blending to get a color gradient, forming the various canes, and then rolling them small enough with their color gradients intact will be the real trick for penmaking.  You'll have to build small, and then roll it smaller, I suspect.  

I've already got my Pasta Maker.  Up next, the clay.  Sculpey is crap from what I hear.  BTW, how durable is a clay pen?  Is it more of less fragile than, say, glass would be? 



BigguyZ said:


> What's wrong with NZ?  That's where the Hobbits live!  :biggrin:



No, they just work there.


----------



## Russianwolf

Kaspar said:


> BTW, how durable is a clay pen?  Is it more of less fragile than, say, glass would be?



I'm not an expert, but I've got a half dozen clay pens rolling around my house in testing. 

This clay is nothing like pottery clay, if you drop the pen, it won't be shattering. The consistency of the cured clay is similar to Ebonite. soft enough that you can dent it with your finger nail, but hard enough that it flexes back out after a few minutes. Now if you put a CA coat on top of it, it will be harder. I use lacquer myself on my pens and they have been holding up nicely for the last 6 months or so.


----------



## Toni

Kaspar said:


> Where you expect those things as part of the local color ...
> 
> ZP, NZ does have armed services. A lot of Maoris sign up and they make mighty good soldiers.


 
I married a Maori and actually the are NOT the original indigenous population it was the Moriori as the legends are told, its not a pleasant discussion amongst the Maori because the Moriori were cannibals because they are there decendents.  Read all you want about it, I get my information straight from the head of my husbands tribe..Its quite an interesting culture, its the only part of my husbands family that I get along with as his mother is European, well enough said.:biggrin:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moriori

As for the pens being fragile or cracking has yet to happen with any of mine, baking for the correct length of time and making sure the clay is contitioned is VERY important.. Starting to look as though you wont be needing that tutorial after all


----------



## Toni

BigguyZ said:


> What's wrong with NZ? That's where the Hobbits live! :biggrin:


 
Ummm...yah...thats what everyone thinks when they come here, not so fond of tourists as thats all they talk about 

Dont forget Hercules and Zena where filmed her as well:biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

Toni said:


> I married a Maori and actually the are NOT the original indigenous population it was the Moriori as the legends are told, its not a pleasant discussion amongst the Maori because the Moriori were cannibals because they are there decendents.  Read all you want about it, I get my information straight from the head of my husbands tribe..Its quite an interesting culture, its the only part of my husbands family that I get along with as his mother is European, well enough said.:biggrin:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moriori
> 
> As for the pens being fragile or cracking has yet to happen with any of mine, baking for the correct length of time and making sure the clay is contitioned is VERY important.. Starting to look as though you wont be needing that tutorial after all



The article you linked says the Moriori were indigenous to the island archipelago east of NZ.  This seems to indicate the Maoris were the original indigenous population in NZ, but we all know how reliable wikipedia is.

Shouldn't you be boxing up my order?  :biggrin:  I want a first hand look at your superior cane technique.


----------



## holmqer

Toni said:


> What benefit would the members on here get from purchasing the blanks? curious? why not just buy a pen?  more dumb questions



For most pen kits there are several plating options, and for some tube sizes there are several variations on kit.

So if you sold Sierra blanks, folks could pick from dozens of variations on the Sierra to use your decorated tube in. Similarly if you sold Slimline blanks, folks could choose from all the various plating options available.

Under this scenario, your investment would be the tubes (~$0.50 per set) and whatever it takes you to create this art. Given the artistry involved I would suspect you could sell blanks for more than you were charging for the whole pen.

What you need to balance is what you enjoy doing with what is cost effective. If as has been suggested, you can make a lot more for your pens then you were originally charging, you may be better off selling whole pens.

In your case, forming the blank is 90+% of the job so the extra time to assemble the pen is probably trivial compared to the time involved in making the blank.


----------



## Toni

Kaspar said:


> Shouldn't you be boxing up my order? :biggrin: I want a first hand look at your superior cane technique.


 

You are cheeky!!!! Did you place an order:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I got my pen order this morning darling, priorities!!! gotta play some..


----------



## Kaspar

I think I see how it's done.  But there are clearly degrees of ability here, and close inspection of a couple of well made canes will give me the full picture, I think.


----------



## Johnathan

these are sure fun to look at.


----------



## CaptG

Do not know how I missed this post, but I did, until I saw the home page picture.  Very nice Toni, ok, pretty freaking awesome.  Just what I needed, something else to try.  Keep up the great work and keep posting pictures.


----------



## Toni

Gary I see you have jumped right in!! Thank you for the freaking awsome complement!! LOL Let me know if you need any help!!


----------



## thewishman

That red rose pen in your first post is now in my grateful wife's purse. She loves the 3D effect of your rose petals and leaves.

The purple key ring is gorgeous! Love the butterflies and the very realistic leaves. Absolutely top-notch work.

Went shopping this morning for clay and a pasta machine (Michaels had their clay at 4 for $5) When I got home there was a package fron NZ in the mail box.

You have surely spent years perfecting your cane making techniques. Thanks for showing up here and getting me interested in a whole new realm of pen making. Can't wait to start making some pens from your canes - though they are quite "girly."


----------



## Toni

Chris~I hope you didnt by a Makings pasta machine!! What brand did you buy? Keep the receipt!!

I was soo nervous about selling to penturners!! Concerned my pens werent up to your standards, you have to realize I have been making pens for YEARS, "my way" I didnt even know you(iap/pen turners) existed because I lived in the world of pc(as you figured out already), so to get your complements in regards to my craftmanship is quite an honor thank you!!


----------



## Pioneerpens

Toni,
Looks like you're converting penturners to pen makers. lol  Quite an accomplishment! I will have to stick to the penturning as I am aware of my artistic (or lack thereof) abilities.    Keep up the fabu work.

Jennifer


----------



## Kaspar

thewishman said:


> That red rose pen in your first post is now in my grateful wife's purse.



I got a little something in the mail myself.  It's amazing the scale you get these down to, while retaining the detail.  I'm sure there are others out there who do this as well, but they sure aren't putting up any pictures for us to see.  You have an amazing talent.


----------



## thewishman

Toni said:


> Chris~I hope you didnt by a Makings pasta machine!! What brand did you buy? Keep the receipt!!



I got the Amaco pasta machine. It is the only brand carried in the chain craft stores (Michaels, Hobby Lobby, Joanns*) It was $25 but I had a 40% off coupon that made it $15. I haven't opened it yet - should I return it?






*To rub it in, Toni, those are all within two miles of my house.:tongue:


----------



## Kaspar

thewishman said:


> I got the Amaco pasta machine. It is the only brand carried in the chain craft stores (Michaels, Hobby Lobby, Joanns*) It was $25 but I had a 40% off coupon that made it $15. I haven't opened it yet - should I return it?



If I decide to give this a try, I'm not going to scrimp on the one piece of real equipment you have to buy.  I'll get this one, after checking it out, of course.


----------



## thewishman

Kaspar said:


> If I decide to give this a try, I'm not going to scrimp on the one piece of real equipment you have to buy.  I'll get this one, after checking it out, of course.



Aww, Eric, you're still scrimping. Why not go pro with this one http://www.target.com/Roma-Electric-Pasta-Machine/dp/B001GP608O/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton ?:biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

Is electric recommended?  I didn't think it was.  In that case, why not this?   :biggrin:


----------



## Toni

You two are killing me!!  I didnt even KNOW they were making pasta machines like that.  I do live in the middle of know where, so jealous you live that close to craft stores.  I recommend an Imperia/Imperial I can't remember or an Atlas.  I have a motor because I use it almost everyday.  I would hold off on purchasing a motor.

Maybe I should start looking into a lathe so I can put CA on my tubes


----------



## bitshird

Toni, I just looked on your Etsy site and there was only one pen left, but I would like to get one of your beautiful Rose pens for my wife, (I think she deserves better than the stuff I make) I had never entertained the idea of buying using or even touching a Polymer Clay pen, but yours are beautiful beyond words,


----------



## Toni

Hi Ken at the moment all I have available is the Mesa red rose pen or I can make you a slimeline next week, as that is all I have at the moment.


----------



## SuperDave

*You guys are Pikers....!*

I outgrew the first two and now use.........................                     "Big Green".


----------



## Toni

Big Green looks awfully familiar to me..humm...I think I have seen that wrap up hay on the fields in new zealand. thats huge!! Glad you guys have a sense of humore


----------



## Kaspar

Toni said:


> You two are killing me!!  I didnt even KNOW they were making pasta machines like that.  I do live in the middle of know where, so jealous you live that close to craft stores.



Even better, I live two miles from this.   



> I recommend an Imperia/Imperial I can't remember or an Atlas.  I have a motor because I use it almost everyday.  I would hold off on purchasing a motor.


 
Okay, I'll put off getting this for now.



> Maybe I should start looking into a lathe so I can put CA on my tubes



Check the finishing forum, just so you'll be aware of how tricky CA finishing can be.  Double blind studies have shown that for every ten people you talk to, you'll get 22.3 opinions on how to do it.  (I thought the number would be higher myself.)


----------



## creativewriting

Heck go for anyone of these models if you really want to sheet some clay. This seems crazy, but I actually know someone who uses an old stand up pizza sheeter to condition and mix scrap clay. It can sheet 30-50 lbs at a time.


----------



## Toni

Keith.....ummm....would that be slush cup??


----------



## glen r

*Awsome work*

Toni, I just saw your post for the first time and am blown away with the beautiful work on everything that you do.  Your web site will take a while to look through and I must admit that I will let my wife see it AFTER I have gone through it because there will be a few "Dear, I would really like that" and I usually can't say No.


----------



## tbird

Toni said:


> _Starting to look as though you wont be needing that tutorial after all_




Ahhhh, no it's still needed. Video would be greatly appreciated.  LOL

I did watch a YouTube video which gave me some idea as to how the canes are  made. But the finished cane looked nothing like any of yours, which are phenomenal btw. I wish I had snapped up one of your pens earlier.:frown:

How long does it take you to make a cane, similar to the ones that are pictured on the home page? Do you have a picture of a cane before its put on the tubes?


----------

